
Growl 1.3 Now On The Mac App Store: $1.99, Completely Rewritten - sahillavingia
http://www.macstories.net/news/growl-1-3-now-on-the-mac-app-store-1-99-completely-rewritten/
======
shinratdr
I'm not typically against developers monetizing apps that have been free in
the past, but I take an exception in this case. The key to Growl's success was
the fact that it was free and installed by many 3rd party apps. I have little
doubt that Growl 1.3 won't even come close to reaching the same user base size
as Growl 1.2.2.

------
chrisbroadfoot
Great, does this mean Growl will stop being installed by 3rd party apps
without consent?

